# Ted Kennedy ... Should be ...



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

drown in an old Oldsmobile under a bridge someplace.

This silver spoon in his mouth since birth ... piece of crap ... needs a serious lesson in "Real Life."

I am embarrassed to have to accept the fact that he is an American.

Maybe this is just my personal rant ...

Or maybe someone else has a comment ...

but, "That's my story and I'm stick'in to it"


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I look at it from another perspective. He is counter productive to the radical left. He is showing just how hateful these people are. They preach tolerance yet are the most intolerant people you will ever meet. Our only hope is that he will make such a fool of himself that people will turn away from the democratic party. I don't want to see the democratic party damaged forever, I want to see them loose so badly that those with a brain take it away from the radicals that appear to control it now. Then it can revive and again be the proud old party it has been in the past.

Currently they appeal to the welfare recipients, the gay marriage group, abortion proponents, etc and they have built a shaky house of cards. They appeal to the dependent, but the nation can not continue to increase taxes upon the working class to support the welfare class. Buying votes this way is not sustainable and it will fall apart in the not to distant future.

Keep your hopes up Decoy Dummy the nation has been moving right. I see our second amendment rights as safer the crazier these people get. Look at how many states have approved concealed carry. Credibility is a wonderful thing, and it is going down the crapper for guys like Kennedy. He shouldn't throw stones, I have a sticker in my gun room that says " Vote for Kennedy, a blond in every pond". I have another on my gun safe that says "my guns are safer than Ted Kennedy's car". And he condemns Alito over things 30 years ago????? Can we all say HYPOCRITE??????

Democrats, republicans, and moderate liberals should agree with this assessment. I am conservative, some of you are liberal, but we are all iron packing sportsmen that take our freedom seriously. Find a republican for gun control and I want his political behind in a sling just as fast as any liberal.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I've watched most of the hearings these last two days, sorry folks but there is some advantage to being retired but anyway, Kennedy's actions are simply pathetic. I watched Alito's wife leave the hearing room in tears yesterday and thought Kennedy would tone it down a little today but not so. This time the Republicans seem prepared for his actions and every time he threw out a lie, which was every time he spoke, the next Republican Senator would set the record straight. Truth is Schumer and Durban aren't much better. About the only thing that was positive was the Byrd wasn't there to further muddle things up.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I kind of feel sorry for him uke: I read or heard somewhere that the Kennedy's Trusts are getting smaller and smaller. At some point in time the younger Kennedys are actually going to have to find jobs and go to work :lol: and of course if these trusts would have to pay taxes :******: it would be sooner, even better. I doubt if any of them would know how to work so they may end up on the welfare rolls :lol:

Even my favorite Democrate friend can't stand Teddy. She refuses to acknowledge he is a democrate :eyeroll:


----------



## golfer (Apr 22, 2004)

I listened to Big Eddy yesterday for all of 3 minutes, but he was defending Ted's little accident 30+ years ago. He was ripping on Republicans for bringing this up because it was so long ago, but it was okay to bring what Alito may or may not have done 20+ years ago. He has found his gravy train, you wonder if he even beleives what he spews. It breaks me up when he advertises the Boise stereo system. Does he think his typical listener is going to skip a trailer payment to buy it.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

DecoyDummy said:


> drown in an old Oldsmobile under a bridge someplace.
> 
> This silver spoon in his mouth since birth ... piece of crap ... needs a serious lesson in "Real Life."
> 
> ...


I look at it a bit differently.....Kennedy is entitled to his opinion and obviously the people of Mass. agree with him or he wouldn't have been there for so long.That doesn't mean I agree with him.....but I could make the same comments about guys like Rush Limbaugh or any other far,far right radical.But old Rush is entitled to his opinion also.Useing an analogy....old Rush should be injected with those drugs he was addicted to and allowed to croak.

Kennedy is entitled to "grill" a prospective candidate just like an ultra conservative would have the right to grill a liberal candidate.....Kennedy has only one vote.Sounds to me that despite the grilling....Alito will win confirmation.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Yes Kennedy is entitled to "grill" a prospective candidate as he should and everyone else on the panel but his method is disgusting and disrespectful to all with any common decency. Rush Limbaugh is a talk radio entertainer, not a Senator that makes laws that affect me. One twist of the dial and Rush is out of your life forever. I guess the picture below sums it up pretty well.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

As person who leans left of center, I will tell you that I disagree with many of Kennedy's positions and actions. However, he is not my Senatory, and I leave it to his constituents to decide whether or not he represents their views.



> I've watched most of the hearings these last two days, sorry folks but there is some advantage to being retired but anyway, Kennedy's actions are simply pathetic. I watched Alito's wife leave the hearing room in tears yesterday and thought Kennedy would tone it down a little today but not so


Also, for the record, I need to remind folks that Kennedy was not the Senator speaking when Alito's wife broke into tears. Know who was? It was Lindsey Graham from South Carolina. By the way, Graham is a Republican.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Also, for the record, I need to remind folks that Kennedy was not the Senator speaking when Alito's wife broke into tears. Know who was? It was Lindsey Graham from South Carolina. By the way, Graham is a Republican.


That's true....... but don't leave out the fact that Grahma was apologizing to Alito's wife for the things Kennedy had just said. Again it took a Republican to apologize for the stupid comments of Kennedy........... pitiful.


----------



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

I just had one thought, aren't the differences of opinions, (California elects Boxer and Finestein sp!, Mass. elects Kennedy,) amazing! 
I can't think of a set of circumstances that would lead me to vote for folks like that. On the other hand, Jesse Helms, Lindsay Graham, Bob Dole, you've got my vote!


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I can think of a good place for Ted Kennedy! How about sticking a target on his back and put him about 500 yards out in a field. Attention on the range, load weapons and comence firing! Yeah baby!

:sniper:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

His constituents may have voted him in but that doesn't have anything to do with my opinion. I think he is a scumball and am sorry to think that his constituents are of like mentality. :eyeroll:


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

America loves silverspoon people. Bush is number one among them. He screwed up in National Guards, lied about WMD and did nothing good during his first term and yet we reelected him again.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Big Daddy,



> Also, for the record, I need to remind folks that Kennedy was not the Senator speaking when Alito's wife broke into tears. Know who was? It was Lindsey Graham from South Carolina. By the way, Graham is a Republican.


Gohon replies



> That's true....... but don't leave out the fact that Grahma was apologizing to Alito's wife for the things Kennedy had just said. Again it took a Republican to apologize for the stupid comments of Kennedy........... pitiful.


You just lost a lot of credibility on this one!

Jim Heggeness


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

jhegg said:


> You just lost a lot of credibility on this one!


Hmmmm, so in your view when someone sets the record straight by pointing out the obvious spin of facts that they lose credibility?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I was watching at the time. Kennedy was pounding on Alito. He was not questioning, he was accusing. You could see Alito's wife was stressed. Graham did apologize, and that is when Alito's wife begin to cry. I would guess the cause was Kennedy's poor manners mixed with the gratitude she felt towards Graham. To insinuate Graham was the cause and Kennedy was not is disingenuous. We all know better. It's hard to discuss politics with people who can't be realistic. Black is not white and vise versa. No matter how many times a liberal says it. This is extremely disappointing.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Sorry Gohon,

I was referring to Big daddy loosing credibility, not you. I thank you for setting the record straight. And I apologize for my miscommunication.

Jim


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Jim

I should have guessed. Thanks for setting that straight. It would be hard to imagine even a liberal liking gun hating Kennedy. This man is disgusting beyond party affiliation.

I think every sportsman should be disgusted with the Farm Bureau, Eric Assmansted, Rod Froelich, Doug Goehring, who the republicans want to run as state ag commissioner, Kennedy, Schummer, and all the anti firearms types. One group wants to put our hunting rights up for sale, and the other group wants to outlaw our tools to hunt. Democrat or republican we all need to reject these radicals next election.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

That's okay Jim, sometimes us old folks are easily confused. :lol: Boy, I bet I left myself wide open with that one. :lol:


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

jhegg wrote:



> I was referring to Big daddy loosing credibility, not you. I thank you for setting the record straight. And I apologize for my miscommunication.


Sorry, jhegg, but that was uncalled for. Here was Gohon's original statement:



> I've watched most of the hearings these last two days, sorry folks but there is some advantage to being retired but anyway, Kennedy's actions are simply pathetic. I watched Alito's wife leave the hearing room in tears yesterday and thought Kennedy would tone it down a little today but not so.


This casts that picture that Kennedy and the other Dems were berating Alito so severely that his wife burst into tears and left the room. I watched the hearings, and that was not what happened. I do not agree with Kennedy's actions, but Alito was holding his own through the whole thing.. so was his wife, by the way.

After the Dems were done, Lindsey Graham looked at Alito and asked, "Are you a closet bigot?" to which Alito replied, "I'm not any kind of bigot". THAT'S when Alito's wife burst into tears and left the room.

So, I take it that straightening out the facts makes me lose credibility. Sorry, but right back at ya.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> After the Dems were done, Lindsey Graham looked at Alito and asked, "Are you a closet bigot?" to which Alito replied, "I'm not any kind of bigot". THAT'S when Alito's wife burst into tears and left the room.


BigDaddy, I don't know why but you seem to want to adjust the settings a little different than they way they happened. In the first place I also watched the hearings. You will note that I said "I watched Alito's wife leave the hearing room in tears *yesterday*" and then I said "thought Kennedy would tone it down a little *today*".  Now you are attempting to paint a picture that as soon as Graham said "Are you a closet bigot?" that Alito's wife started crying and left that room. Graham went on to speak and apologize for the comments from the Democratic side for a good 2 minutes before Alito's wife started crying and left the room. Between Schumer and Kennedy, Alito was called a liar, crook, cheat and a SOB but of course in terms without using those exact words. It is beyond my understanding why anyone, even someone that says they do not agree with their actions would attempt in any manner to soften the situation. To further say Alito was holding his own is a poor excuse in defense of the entire ordeal and with all due respect that is what you, in my opinion are doing. Whether you believe it or not if Kennedy were a Republican I would be blasting him just the same and I certainly wouldn't attempt to smooth it out.

You might be surprised to know I voted for Dianne Feinstein when she ran for governor of California. I watched her as mayor of San Francisco and know her leadership when in control is far different than her following the party lines she exhibits in Washington. She would have been a better governor than Pete Wilson. In my district there are few Democrats I have voted for because of the quality of their leadership. But, Kennedy, Schumer, Durban, Polowski, and the likes of Boxer, in my opinion are destroying what was once a pretty good party. Don't get me wrong, the Republican party has it's own bad apples but at the moment I see none on the scale of down right nastiness as these people.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

You are completely lost and obviously missed some of the hearings BD, Lindsey Graham asked Alito that question to make a point of how rediculous Kennedy and the others were acting, and he also apologized for the actions of that bunch of dumb arses. My guess is you missed your morning cup o java.


----------

